# Colorado Elk Bow Hunting



## HonkerExpress

Couple of guys are thinking about heading out to Colorado next year for an Archery Elk hunt. Just looking for some information as where abouts would be a good place to start. It looks like the Non-Residents aren't allowed to hunt on state land, only on private property. Was wondering if anyone else has done this trip, and would be willing to share a few pointers as what to look forward to, or just general information about the trip.

We are undecided as to where we are going to go in colorado for sure, again, any help is appreciated.


----------



## bluebird

I am living in Leadville Co right now and if you need info just let me know, I am a res but i could tell you where you want to hunt and when. Just saw 2 6X6 this morning with a couple cows on my way to work :sniper:


----------



## bluebird

On the state land thing, I don't know where you heard that but that is not true as well as even if it was we have a whole lot of national land.


----------



## rasmusse

Think about the Gunnison Valley and the area nearby. There are a lot of wilderness areas that you can hunt in if you don't mind the hike.


----------



## popenyoung2

Area 551, 681. Gunnison Forest and the Rio Grande Forest. Up around the continental divide. I usually don't like to give everyones hunting spots away but this is a huge area and open to public. The area numbers may not be exact but I know the National forests are right. I chase a few bulls around them hills every year(except this year) gonna try to go out to ND a couple times instead. If you want any more info let me know. I am not a professional but I know a few spots out there. As of now you can still buy over the counter archery tags. Good Luck


----------



## James Rufus

has anyone ever hunted around hayden area. im going there this month for second season elk. any hint and helpers welcome.


----------



## popenyoung2

I have not been in that area, but there was some reports in some areas of CO where there were huge winter kills last winter.


----------

